# Cardinal Plant (Lobelia cardinalis) Replanting Question



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## HamToast (May 6, 2012)

Hope I was clear enough in my description of how I would be splitting the plants up, but in any case thanks! That's all I needed.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

jart's response pretty much says it all. All the details of exactly where you split it and all really doesn't matter. Most aquatic plants shoot out roots at the nodes. So as long as you stick a node in the substrate, the plant will grow roots and then grow up (as long as your tank's conditions are favorable to the plant).

So whatever you plan to do... sounds good! :icon_lol:


----------



## HamToast (May 6, 2012)

Nice to see you on another thread of mine Complexity! Haha.

My cardinal plants seem to be loving the tank and are growing very well. I'll probably get to snipping this weekend or the next and rescape a few little areas.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, no, does this make me a stalker? :icon_lol:

Sounds like you have a lot of cardinal plants in your future! Enjoy!


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

The plant may take a while to establish itself, especially if you buy a specimen that was grown emersed. After a while, you should be able to propagate it to really fill out your foreground. I have seen scapes where people have formed paths with it. The leaf shape can form a nice contrast with other plants. It can get a bit on the tall side though... I'd really like to try the dwarf variety. 

If you snip the plant, you might try leaving the rooted portion in the substrate... but only if you're trying to propagate it.


----------



## HamToast (May 6, 2012)

Today was a big day for rescaping. I moved several of my crypts, pulled up all of the micro sword and replanted it in a more natural pattern, but the biggest accomplishment was the propogation of my 3 big cardinal plants!

I cut them into probably 10 small plants and put them in a few groups toward the mid/front ground. The tank has a much better look to it in my opinion and I think will grow in to appear much more natural. I'll have to get a journal up soon and share the progress.


----------



## sleepswithdafishez (May 23, 2013)

jart said:


> The plant may take a while to establish itself, especially if you buy a specimen that was grown emersed. After a while, you should be able to propagate it to really fill out your foreground. I have seen scapes where people have formed paths with it. The leaf shape can form a nice contrast with other plants. It can get a bit on the tall side though... I'd really like to try the dwarf variety.
> 
> If you snip the plant, you might try leaving the rooted portion in the substrate... but only if you're trying to propagate it.


Sorry to barge in,but ,can it recover if trying to grow it emersed after it was grown fully under?


----------

